# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  liste deroulante remplie par 2 listes sharepoint differentes

## no_seb

Bonjour a tous,

je me retrouve un peu bloque dans un formulaire, j'aimerai avoir la fonctionnalite suivante : j'ai une premiere liste deroulante, avec laquelle je choisis une categorie. J'aimerai qu'une fois que la categorie soit choisie, cela mette a jour une deuxieme liste deroulante, qui va contenir les elements de la categorie selectionnee, elements qui sont dans des listes sharepoint differentes (une par categorie). La liaison avec sharepoint est ok. Jusque la j'ai essaye en mettant une regle sur la premiere liste, pour qu'a chaque changement, si le champ = une valeur x, l'action qui en resulte est d'affecter le champ de la liste suivante a la valeur que je trouve via la connexion sharepoint...sans succes. Apres j'ai essaye en creant une liste deroulante comprenant deja les elements d'une categorie (liste qui serait cachee de  l'utilisateur), et en essayant d'affecter ses valeurs a la liste qui doit etre mise a jour, sans succes egalement....Derniere remarque, je n'utilise pas les options de tables repetee ou je ne sais quoi, juste les elements standards....
Auriez vous une idee??
Merci d'avance!

----------


## no_seb

Excuez moi j'ai oublie d'ajouter un commentaire : J'ai essaye de tranformer la liste deroulante qui doit etre mise a jour (la 2eme donc) en champ texte. Lorsque je choisis ma categorie, le champ texte me ressort la premiere valeur de la liste correspondante! Donc la liaison se fait bien correctement, mais je ne peut pas peupler le champ lorsque je veux afficher toutes les valeurs dans une liste deroulante....

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Ce que je ne comprend pas bien c'est comment tu fait la liaison entre les listes? Mais je pense que ces deux exemples t'aidront  mieux comprendre comment faire des liste droulante en cascade:

http://www.infopathdev.com/howto/tut...4db49f86d95fba

http://www.infopathdev.com/howto/tut...08dc4e99e84f8b

++

Thierry

----------


## no_seb

Merci pour ta reponse, mais les liens ne marchent pas malheureusement, ils ont ete tronques je pense....
Pour repondre a ta question sur les listes, je prends un exemple de ce que je voudrais :
Ma premiere liste deroulante a soit 'materiel', soit 'logiciel' par exemple. Lorsque je choisis l'un d'entre eux, la liste des materiels ou logiciels est mise dans la seconde liste deroulante afin que je puisse en selectionner une. Le truc c'est que les listes (une pour chaque categorie dans Sharepoint) n'ont pas de liens entre elles. En effet j'aurais pu creer une seule liste 'ressource' avec une categorisation, mais les differentes categories ont des champs specifiques, donc je ne voulais pas avoir une liste avec plein de champs dont seuls quelques une seraient rempli selon la categorie. J'espere que cela repond a ta question!

----------


## virgul

Dsol pour les liens foireux voici les bon:

http://www.infopathdev.com/howto/tut...4db49f86d95fba

http://www.infopathdev.com/howto/tut...08dc4e99e84f8b

Ben coute faut que tu rflchisse car si il n'a aucun lien je vois pas comment les faire correspondre les uns avec les autre. Mais en faisant un xml qui contient de facon hierachique ou plat tes lment tu devrais pouvoir faire quelquechose de convenable.

A toi de choisir quelle reprsentation tu prfre?

----------


## stephane eyskens

Tu as aussi la possibilit d'utiliser un web service. Imaginons que tu aies un webservice qui te renvoie les catgories et ensuite, les donnes resultantes d'une catgorie (ou le nom de la liste sharepoint contenant celles-ci) car j'ai pas tout compris  ton problme... 

Tu cres deux dataconnections dans infopath avec l'une qui reoit toutes tes catgories et que tu lies  ta premire liste, l'autre qui reoit les donnes correspondante  ta catgorie. Tu ne prcises aucun paramtre et tu dcoches "recevoir les donnes ds le dmarrage".

Tu lies ta deuxime connection  ta deuxime liste (celle qui doit tre mise  jour)

Ensuite, sur le "changed_event" de ta premire liste, tu vas dynamiquement mettre  jour le paramtre de ta deuxime connection un truc de ce genre



```

```

Tu vois?

----------


## wave95

> Tu as aussi la possibilit d'utiliser un web service. Imaginons que tu aies un webservice qui te renvoie les catgories et ensuite, les donnes resultantes d'une catgorie (ou le nom de la liste sharepoint contenant celles-ci) car j'ai pas tout compris  ton problme... 
> 
> Tu cres deux dataconnections dans infopath avec l'une qui reoit toutes tes catgories et que tu lies  ta premire liste, l'autre qui reoit les donnes correspondante  ta catgorie. Tu ne prcises aucun paramtre et tu dcoches "recevoir les donnes ds le dmarrage".
> 
> Tu lies ta deuxime connection  ta deuxime liste (celle qui doit tre mise  jour)
> 
> Ensuite, sur le "changed_event" de ta premire liste, tu vas dynamiquement mettre  jour le paramtre de ta deuxime connection un truc de ce genre
> 
> 
> ...


pourrais tu expliquer un peu plus ton code au niveau des datasources et dataconnection.
Je recherche a faire la mme chose!

merci

----------

